# Light Painting!



## Half Way To Nothing (Aug 24, 2012)

I keep seeing an old bus on the road where I live. What do you think?



Night Bus by P A - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## justsomedude (Aug 25, 2012)

THIS IS AWESOME!!!!!!!! bwaaaahahahhaah.... I LOVE IT! Makes me smile.

What did you use for your drawing light source???? I must try this!!!!


----------



## AJ (Aug 25, 2012)

Love it! Awesome photo!


----------



## rpt (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow! Absolutely fantastic! Can you share details please?


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 25, 2012)

This is truly a beautiful photo. Amazingly good exposure, cool composition - but to me the most inspiring is the skill with the light painting. How many takes did you have to do to 'get it SOOOO good'???? 

Did you do this photo yourself (with different colour lights / torches / lazers?) - or were multiple people involved. I'm just smiling so much at this photo. Very clever, well executed and great outcome! Congrats. 

I looked at the same photo on your flickr - and note you've shared these details:
Canon 50D / 166 Seconds / 13mm / f10 / ISO160

Again well done! 8)

Paul


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback.

*justsomedude:* I used small LED lights that go on key chains. Need to keep it pointing at the lense when using 
them.

*rpt:* Canon 50D / 166 Seconds / 13mm / f10 / ISO160 Wireless remote. Flash gun to light the inside of the bus 
at the front.

*pj1974:* It was just one take. Having done a few of these I have developed a better method for referencing. 
Say if I draw legs, I will start at the waist, keep a finger at that point then draw the leg. Back to my 
finger to draw the other leg and so on

It was all myslef, and LED key chain lights.


----------



## akiskev (Aug 25, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Half Way To Nothing said:


> Thanks for all the feedback.
> 
> *pj1974:* It was just one take. Having done a few of these I have developed a better method for referencing.
> Say if I draw legs, I will start at the waist, keep a finger at that point then draw the leg. Back to my
> ...



Thanks for sharing part of your technique. You certainly did a great job as a one man show in doing the drawing, and also capturing in a photo!

Very cool idea, to use the LED key chain lights (with different colours).

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## Aglet (Aug 28, 2012)

I LIKE it!
dark, yet whimsical


----------



## koolkurkle (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's some hardcore light painting

http://youtu.be/efDH6xSg4P0


----------



## pwp (Aug 28, 2012)

Want to see highly evolved torchwork?
http://www.illuminated-landscape.com/

-PW


----------

